# Review: P3 Cars Digital Boost Gauge + More!!



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

Not sure if you guys have heard of the P3Cars boost gauges before, but having a lot of friends with BMWs, I've always loved their stuff. 

I always thought the concept was awesome, and their OEM style integrations were beautiful. 
I always told myself if they ever came out with one for the A3 I would nab it immediately! 

Well my friend who had one for his 335i let me know a few months ago that P3 was about to release their A3 kit, so I immediately hit up the P3 guys! 
I ordered the full kit along with the OEM gauge as well as the analog boost input and they told me they shipped me one the first kit! 










I havent had time to take any nice photos so I'm gonna steal pics from their website: 








When you order the kit I believe you can specify what kind of bezel you need/want, they have aluminum, gloss black, and matte black. 

First impression: 
When I received the kit, I was impressed with the build quality, the whole thing is overall very solid. The vent slots are aluminum and not plastic so very sturdy. The fitment was perfect. 
It has a laser etched P3Cars logo in the top right which I like a lot 
The thing is beautiful! 

Installation: 
A nice thing about it is that the data cable to the gauge is flat and not round so you can fully close the air vent without a round cable keeping it slightly open like it did with my AWE gauge. And because the cable is flat, you do not need to drill a hole in the vent! It simply slips between the cracks, so no loss of air conditioning. 

Installation is so incredibly easy! I completed the whole install in less than an hour.. I could probably have done it in 30 minutes if I did no have to unhook my AWE boost gauge first. 
You DO NOT have to tap or splice ANY wires! It is literally one plug into the VAG COM port and you're done. The most difficult part is probably just unscrewing the lower dash board but that only takes about 15 minutes or less. 
I was honestly amazed at the ease of install, I thought i would at least have to hook up a power and ground. 
Its really that easy! Anybody can do it 












Functions: 
This thing can do EVERYTHING! 
Just a quick list: 
Read/Clear codes 
Boost/Vacuum 
Coolant Temp 
Intake Air Temp 
Exhaust Gas Temp 
Throttle Plate Position 
Speed 
0-60 timer 
RPM with Shift-light 
Battery voltage 

& a button that shows peak recall values! 

There is also an option to set "TFSI, TSI, etc" for more accurate readings which I thought was cool 

They even included beta software for me that reads oil temp and charge pipe boost pressure (although the charge pipe pressure didnt work right for me, I'm sure they're working on that). 

On top of all this the boost gauge even has a bar graph at the top that fluctuates depending on the readout! Very cool 


Performance: 
On start up there is a very cool nightrider-esque sequential dot mode which is fun, but nothing crazy. 
Readouts are real time, they update continually, so its not like 1update/sec or anything. It updates extremely quickly! 

My first week with this thing was not nice to my fuel gauge, I was flooring it everywhere and pulling my peak readouts for fun. 
I think I've peaked at 18.2 psi max so far. I'm using the digital readout even though I have an analog input as well. 










Suggestions: 
The only issue I can think of is be careful with the screen, it is made of plastic and fairly easy to scratch if you are not careful. 
I already have a small scratch on mine that I have no idea where it came from. 
Although the gauge does come with a protective film to make sure you get your gauge in perfect condition 


Final thoughts: 
I honestly think this is will be the future of boost gauges, no more boost taps, no more messing wiring from the engine bay into the cockpit. Just one plug plain and simple. 
I've been to two car shows since I've had the gauge, and each time I made sure to point out the gauge to the judges, they were all very impressed! I got two 2nd place trophies that I'm sure the gauge helped out with!  
Definitely worth the money, and a great tool to make sure you car is running strong and well! 

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

God damnit. I was convinced there were no boost gauge solutions for the A3 that I really liked. Now I gotta spend money. :banghead::banghead:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Nice boost gauge, makes me wish I had a 2.0T. How much did it run you?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Nice boost gauge, makes me wish I had a 2.0T. How much did it run you?


 Run him...or retail? If he's the first, he probably got a deal...hopefully he did.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> hopefully he did.


 Seriously. At >$600 with a vent, this is a very, VERY low priority.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> Seriously.* At >$600* with a vent, this is a very, VERY low priority.


 EEEEEkkkk...most i ever spent on a boost gauge was $180. couldn't see myself spending more than $200 on a gauge


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Seriously. At >$600 with a vent, this is a very, VERY low priority.


 I sent you a FB PM


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> EEEEEkkkk...most i ever spent on a boost gauge was $180. couldn't see myself spending more than $200 on a gauge


 I'll have a used (and new) Podi gauge for sale in the near future :thumbup:


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

Spoke with the p3 guys and I was able to get them to throw together a $100 off coupon good for 1 week only! 
' * fourtitude100A3 *' 

needs to be typed and copied exactly like that no spaces and A in A3 is capital or it will not work. 
1 week only. * 

Also, the gauge by itself is $389 retail, the oem pod is just for a quicker install if u want it, but not necessary! 


Code clearing demo: 
No laptop needed!! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BufyLyYZ3Gw&list=UU1KV0uThA8Vn8IHqlafSy7Q&index=2&feature=plcp


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

gawd damn 500 buxorz 

goot for 2 one hour sessions with my favorite massage girl in san jose.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> gawd damn 500 buxorz
> 
> goot for 2 one hour sessions with my favorite massage *boy* in san jose.


 FTFY 

famiry purchase?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

wow, cool. I want one. 

I dont even have a turbo.:laugh:


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Presns3 said:


> Spoke with the p3 guys and I was able to get them to throw together a $100 off coupon good for 1 week only!
> ' * fourtitude100A3 *'
> 
> needs to be typed and copied exactly like that no spaces and A in A3 is capital or it will not work.
> 1 week only. *


 Interesting... still spendy and I prefer being able to see the sweep of an analog gauge out of the corner of my eye but will give this some thought. How well do the bars do at replicating this?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

They don't have the A-pillar mount? I need 6 of them, each doing its own thing. boost, speed, gear, radio station, g-force, miles to next service.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Presns3 said:


> Spoke with the p3 guys and I was able to get them to throw together a $100 off coupon good for 1 week only!
> ' * fourtitude100A3 *'
> 
> needs to be typed and copied exactly like that no spaces and A in A3 is capital or it will not work.
> ...


 Did you order it pre-installed to an OEM vent?


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks nice n stuff but a bit pricey..... For a boost gauge 
I couldnt justify spending that amount evethough it looks solid


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

To answer a few questions: 
Yes I got the gauge preinstalled in the OEM vent. The guys at p3 did help out with the price but really mostly on the vent. With the $100 off coupon you're actually getting a better deal on the gauge than I did! No group buy necessary with the coupon either. 

It may seem a bit pricey, but when you consider how many more functions you get get its definitely worth it. Just the ability to read/clear codes makes it worth the extra $100 over a std analog gauge (After coupon). 

My issue with the analog gauges is that I've had my vacuum hoses rip/tear resulting in loss of boost. So I was always paranoid it was ripped. I don't have to worry about that anymore with this! 

The digital bars do a pretty good job with the sweep. In vacuum the bars reduce left to right. At 0 there are no bars and as you boost the bars fill up left to right. Very neat! 

Let me know if you have any more questions!


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

I think that is really pricey for what it does, you may aswell just buy the Ross tech vagcom cable and then you can hook it up to a laptop and do everything this gauge can do plus more. But it does look nice and clean.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

Yea... If you want to keep a laptop hooked up to your car and in your passenger seat 24/7.. Go for it. Considering how much a defi gauge is this isn't that bad. 

It's obviously not for everyone. But since I've had my awe gauge for almost 4 years I was itching for an upgrade! 

By the way, anyone want to buy a awe gauge?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

someone got their gauge free hahahaha


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> someone got their gauge free hahahaha


 LOL


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Pretty nice guage and at $200 or $300 I'd consider it. but even if I had FI I don't know that I'd spend $600 on it when there are so many other mods I'd get more out of. 

Rev for iphone and Android makes a lot more sense to me since it has all of the same features and at a third of the price even with a wireless ODB dongle. You can also save your information.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

This A3 forum on vortex is full of many guys (not all of them, but many) that apparently have a spending limit of about $150 on mods, unless they are seats, wheels, or maybe coilovers ( if you're lucky). Sorry OP, they just don't like anything expensive, which doesn't explain the car they bought having less options and costing more than the GTI equivalent, but I will digress on that point. 

Don't try any famiry purchases either, they will get hijacked and then you'll have to go find GTI guys who want to do it instead. It's pretty much how this sub-forum goes... its about the worst car related/specific model forum I've ever seen, hence why I barely come on here. 

Anyhoo, the gauge looks very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

It doesn't seem like a crazy amount to me. The quality and fit and finish seems superb and sometimes you have to pay for that. I will consider it once I decide to go stage 1. :thumbup:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

does it still allow air through? If so, then it will be cool to replace all the vents with these.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

LWNY said:


> does it still allow air through? If so, then it will be cool to replace all the vents with these.


 Website says yes :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

GunKata said:


> This A3 forum on vortex is full of many guys (not all of them, but many) that apparently have a spending limit of about $150 on mods, unless they are seats, wheels, or maybe coilovers ( if you're lucky). Sorry OP, they just don't like anything expensive, which doesn't explain the car they bought having less options and costing more than the GTI equivalent, but I will digress on that point.
> 
> Don't try any famiry purchases either, they will get hijacked and then you'll have to go find GTI guys who want to do it instead. It's pretty much how this sub-forum goes... its about the worst car related/specific model forum I've ever seen, hence why I barely come on here.
> 
> Anyhoo, the gauge looks very nice :thumbup:


 :laugh: Go back into hiding if it's so bad...most of us would disagree with you :thumbup:


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

I have Rev. Love it! The good thing is you can use it on any car with OBD. Just bring your phone and cable.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

I don't see anywhere on the website or the OP but is this TDI compatible? I see you said you could change it to TSI and TFSI but how about TDI?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

GunKata said:


> This A3 forum on vortex is full of many guys (not all of them, but many) that apparently have a spending limit of about $150 on mods, unless they are seats, wheels, or maybe coilovers ( if you're lucky). Sorry OP, they just don't like anything expensive, which doesn't explain the car they bought having less options and costing more than the GTI equivalent, but I will digress on that point.
> 
> Don't try any famiry purchases either, they will get hijacked and then you'll have to go find GTI guys who want to do it instead. It's pretty much how this sub-forum goes... its about the worst car related/specific model forum I've ever seen, hence why I barely come on here.
> 
> Anyhoo, the gauge looks very nice :thumbup:





TBomb said:


> :laugh: Go back into hiding if it's so bad...most of us would disagree with you :thumbup:


 I'm usually above name calling but I have to agree with TBOMB on this one you pretentious ****. If you don’t like it here go home?


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

That look awesome. IMO the gauge ITSELF is priced right...($400), but the $200 for the vent is a little crazy. 

I would have to price out a vent to see if they are jacking the price up too much on that. My question is if you get just the gauge, does it come with those special fins that make it fit in the vent a look good? or do you have to cut one or two fins ouit yourself. I would love to get just the gauge but i would want it to look as clean as yours and it would need to come with those custom fins i am sure.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Order complete, used the hundy discount and didn't add on anything.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

GunKata said:


> It's pretty much how this sub-forum goes... its about the worst car related/specific model forum I've ever seen, hence why I barely come on here.


 ^^^was mean spirited. This enthusiast forum has provided me with help, inspiration, laughter and comradery for over 3 years . We may tease each other every once in awhile but as far as forums go, this one is pretty family-like.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

tcardio said:


> ^^^was mean spirited. This enthusiast forum has provided me with help, inspiration, laughter and comradery for over 3 years . We may tease each other every once in awhile but as far as forums go, this one is pretty family-like.


 awwwww......(tears) 

I :heart: all you knuckleheads. 

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

TBomb said:


> :laugh: Go back into hiding if it's so bad...most of us would disagree with you :thumbup:


 Disagree if you want to, but the way I've been treated on here was pretty ridiculous. I ended up being able to join the famiry purchase with some 20 other GTI guys (and one A3 guy from on here) to get those paddle shifter replacements after being harassed on here when I tried to start one. Often times, the newbies that come on here also get harassed. So, I guess if you are part of the click, it all works out, if not, people act the fool. 



ceese said:


> I'm usually above name calling but I have to agree with TBOMB on this one you pretentious ****. If you don’t like it here go home?


 yep, pretentious forum guys calling other people pretentious? pot meet kettle, got it. 



tcardio said:


> ^^^was mean spirited. This enthusiast forum has provided me with help, inspiration, laughter and comradery for over 3 years . We may tease each other every once in awhile but as far as forums go, this one is pretty family-like.


 again, perhaps my treatment was not of the norm or just caught people on a bad day, but this is the worst forum I've ever been on since I've been on car forums dating back about 12 years ago. I got no inspiration, assistance, or anything out of what I initially posted up about. Not sure I'd call it teasing either, it was just people messing up a group buy thread that one enthusiast was doing to BENEFIT others, but apparently that "comradery" (sic) was not kosher. 

It's really whatever though... just thought it was fun/funny to point out the obvious after guys get on the OP for having a gauge setup that he likes, that happens to be too expensive/not the best way to spend mod money to some.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

GunKata said:


> It's really whatever though... just thought it was fun/funny to point out the obvious after guys get on the OP for having a gauge setup that he likes, that happens to be too expensive/not the best way to spend mod money to some.


 i suspect he got it free otherwise he wouldnt be defending it


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

tp. said:


> i suspect he got it free otherwise he wouldnt be defending it


` 

TP good to see your still around :thumbup: thought you dissapeared for good on us.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

GunKata said:


> Disagree if you want to, but the way I've been treated on here was pretty ridiculous. I ended up being able to join the famiry purchase with some 20 other GTI guys (and one A3 guy from on here) to get those paddle shifter replacements after being harassed on here when I tried to start one. Often times, the newbies that come on here also get harassed. So, I guess if you are part of the click, it all works out, if not, people act the fool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Look man, sorry you seem to have such a tough time around here, but 95% of us have had an overall positive experience here. I realize this might be hard to believe, but did you ever consider that maybe you're taking things a little too personally? Not every problem you have is someone else's fault. We've all gotten our balls busted around here at some point or another, and most of us have been able to get over it and go on to really enjoy this forum for what it is. We are an active group of A3 enthusiasts who collectively have a lot of knowledge and a willingness to help others out, but we also like to have a good time and try not to take ourselves too seriously. If you can't get behind that, then that's fine, but don't come in here and sh!t talk about how terrible this forum is, just because you are still butt hurt over this thread. I re-read it for perspective, and the only person who got all bent out of shape was the OP


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

ceese said:


> `
> 
> TP good to see your still around :thumbup: thought you dissapeared for good on us.


 im on at work this is my home SN hah


----------



## 2.0T Dan (Aug 14, 2012)

GunKata said:


> Often times, the newbies that come on here also get harassed. So, I guess if you are part of the click, it all works out, if not, people act the fool.


 Although I do like this sub-forum alot I have to kinda agree with you there. I posted a video I took of my stock exhaust and how I wanted to upgrade my exhaust to an APR RSC turboback and Uber-A3 replies with a slick comment "why even bother, thats a lot of time spent on the corner selling lemonade." Well I wasn't exactly butt-hurt about it but it does piss me off that I have never done anything to this community, and this person direspects me just because I'm 17 and that this is my first car. Like ok I'm fortunate to have this vehicle, a lot of my investments as a kid led to the A3, but seriously?! Lemonade? Like I go to school, and work in the summer. I'm pretty sure I could make 1K for the exhaust. New members lead to the development of this forum, most of you are awesome people who are very knowledgeable. I don't want to bring on any hate, we are all here because we love our cars. Like they say, Why can't we all be friends. 



Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Look man, sorry you seem to have such a tough time around here, but 95% of us have had an overall positive experience here. I realize this might be hard to believe, but did you ever consider that maybe you're taking things a little too personally? Not every problem you have is someone else's fault. We've all gotten our balls busted around here at some point or another, and most of us have been able to get over it and go on to really enjoy this forum for what it is. We are an active group of A3 enthusiasts who collectively have a lot of knowledge and a willingness to help others out, but we also like to have a good time and try not to take ourselves too seriously. If you can't get behind that, then that's fine, but don't come in here and sh!t talk about how terrible this forum is, just because you are still butt hurt over this thread. I re-read it for perspective, and the only person who got all bent out of shape was the OP


 I was just told this is a great forum. 

I was told not to take it seriously. 

I was told it is for the benefit of others. 

I came on here with the famiry purchase idea to benefit others. 

It was mocked and ridiculed, and yes, I took it somewhat personally. 

Rolleyes bro, roll em hard. I'm still on here, but I do think this section is primarily a joke, for lack of a better word, and yes, it was from the way i was treated , and yes, I got bent out of shape, but everyone ganged up, and everyone had their fun, and I did the same thing on here and defended OP and yet again, pots are calling the kettle black. It's no one's "fault" btw, not sure WTF you are talking about there. But anyhoo, it's all good man, lets move on. 



2.0T Dan said:


> Although I do like this sub-forum alot I have to kinda agree with you there. I posted a video I took of my stock exhaust and how I wanted to upgrade my exhaust to an APR RSC turboback and Uber-A3 replies with a slick comment "why even bother, thats a lot of time spent on the corner selling lemonade." Well I wasn't exactly butt-hurt about it but it does piss me off that I have never done anything to this community, and this person direspects me just because I'm 17 and that this is my first car. Like ok I'm fortunate to have this vehicle, a lot of my investments as a kid led to the A3, but seriously?! Lemonade? Like I go to school, and work in the summer. I'm pretty sure I could make 1K for the exhaust. New members lead to the development of this forum, most of you are awesome people who are very knowledgeable. I don't want to bring on any hate, we are all here because we love our cars. Like they say, Why can't we all be friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


 You can invest as a kid?  

yeah, I think he was one of the same guys ridiculing in my thread as well. I can't talk tho, I'm a total postwhore on MK6 forums and do my fair share of jokes or whatever, but its always as a joke, and I don't derail people's GB threads just because its something I don't like or is too expensive for me, even though I drive an Audi now, that is essentially a dressed up GTI with less options for the most part (shhhh, they don't like to hear this, yet I fully admit it going from a '11 Autobahn GTI (fully loaded w/ everything and the kitchen sink, KESSY, etc) to a premium plus A3 '11 that save for the LED lighting front and rear, doesn't have nav, cornering lights, or a KESSY type system, yet still sticker for like $37K.. same engine as the GTI btw, same DSG trans as well, brakes, etc. Good thing I bought it used.. and I love it.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

2.0T Dan said:


> Although I do like this sub-forum alot I have to kinda agree with you there. I posted a video I took of my stock exhaust and how I wanted to upgrade my exhaust to an APR RSC turboback and Uber-A3 replies with a slick comment "why even bother, thats a lot of time spent on the corner selling lemonade." Well I wasn't exactly butt-hurt about it but it does piss me off that I have never done anything to this community, and this person direspects me just because I'm 17 and that this is my first car. Like ok I'm fortunate to have this vehicle, a lot of my investments as a kid led to the A3, but seriously?! Lemonade? Like I go to school, and work in the summer. I'm pretty sure I could make 1K for the exhaust. New members lead to the development of this forum, most of you are awesome people who are very knowledgeable. I don't want to bring on any hate, we are all here because we love our cars. Like they say, Why can't we all be friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


 Don't let people get in your head about your age. They're jsut jealous  

I say just be humble about how fortunate you are :thumbup:


----------



## 2.0T Dan (Aug 14, 2012)

Infact yes I did, although at the time it was not my money it was a gift from my grandparents. I invested in Apple stock back in 2001 and sold half my shares at the market peak in April. I really don't need to discuss the profit made but it was a very smart move on my part. I just believed apple had a lot of potential and they took off. But yes your correct a kid can't invest, but if it wasn't for buying that stock I wouldn't have gotten a brand new A3. 

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.0T Dan (Aug 14, 2012)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Don't let people get in your head about your age. They're jsut jealous
> 
> I say just be humble about how fortunate you are :thumbup:


 Thanks man, your right. I love my car and fourtitude. I just don't understand why people are so ignorant. 

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

GunKata said:


> I was just told this is a great forum.
> 
> I was told not to take it seriously.
> 
> ...


 Despite all the turbulent weather on this thread, you keep coming back! You care! You are family now!!! kiss kiss brother


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

2.0T Dan said:


> Thanks man, your right. I love my car and fourtitude. I just don't understand why people are so *jealous*.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


 Fixed. 

I will readily admit my jealousy. I was forty something years old when I got my first A3 but, I do not go around telling the fourum my age :banghead: crud, I just did :facepalm: 

All of us on this fourum on fourtitude are A3 enthusiasts and most have come from owning VW's. 


Sorry four our jacking of your thread Pres :heart:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

tcardio said:


> Despite all the turbulent weather on this thread, you keep coming back! You care! You are family now!!! kiss kiss brother


 Group hug with kittens


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

You guys are ruining the post with your own personal issues with the forum. Just create new threads if you wanna cry.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Best thread all month. Other than the one where Tp is leaving the forum. 

Just to get the bread back on topic, will this gauge fit a volvo s40?


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

drew138 said:


> Best thread all month. Other than the one where Tp is leaving the forum.
> 
> Just to get the bread back on topic, will this gauge fit a volvo s40?


 Nope, won't fit... this thread was borderline gay, not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

BritBulldog said:


> That look awesome. IMO the gauge ITSELF is priced right...($400), but the $200 for the vent is a little crazy.
> 
> I would have to price out a vent to see if they are jacking the price up too much on that. My question is if you get just the gauge, does it come with those special fins that make it fit in the vent a look good? or do you have to cut one or two fins ouit yourself. I would love to get just the gauge but i would want it to look as clean as yours and it would need to come with those custom fins i am sure.


 Agreed. With the coupon @ $289 I'm not sure what everyone is complaining about. 
Its not $600 unless you want the OEM vent but its totally not necessary, just makes install a little easier and quicker. 
You can use your OEM vent and the gauge comes with the bracket so you won't have to fab anything. 

and I didn't get the gauge for free tp... I wish I did. I don't have amazing lowballing skillz like you  

Like I said earlier, with the coupon, I actually paid more for my gauge! 

I'm just a huge fan of the product and its exactly what I've been waiting for to upgrade ,y old gauge


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Presns3 said:


> Agreed. With the coupon @ $289 I'm not sure what everyone is complaining about.
> Its not $600 unless you want the OEM vent but its totally not necessary, just makes install a little easier and quicker.
> You can use your OEM vent and the gauge comes with the bracket so you won't have to fab anything.
> 
> ...


 Nice to have some positive posts eace: 

I'm glad you made the thread. This is on my wishlist now


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

Presns3 said:


> Agreed. *With the coupon @ $289 *I'm not sure what everyone is complaining about.
> Its not $600 unless you want the OEM vent but its totally not necessary, just makes install a little easier and quicker.
> You can use your OEM vent and *the gauge comes with the bracket *so you won't have to fab anything.
> 
> ...


No that is a great price for such a clean looking product! I can see how people could see the $600 and get sticker shock, but if you are really money concious you could do this and prolly use your existing vent. And with all of those sweet features!?

If only i wasnt broke as a joke right now :/


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Further reduces the pathetic airflow from vents = Do not want!


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

MisterJJ said:


> Further reduces the pathetic airflow from vents = Do not want!


yah...need moar air to cool the underside of my man b00bs, not less


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

$300 for that guage is not outrageous - I like the idea of having something permanently installed that allows me to see and clear codes on the fly. If I had FI and need for a boost guage I'd probably take the plunge but for the $150 difference between that and what it would cost me to set up REV with a wireless ODB I'd happily put that $150 towards a BBK.


----------



## t.oorboh! (Feb 11, 2012)

order placed!

thanks for the heads up OP and thanks for hooking up that $100 off code.

:thumbup:


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

The V70R sold today (w00t!), time to start treating the A3. Gauge ordered, thanks for the code :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

everfresh59 said:


> Order complete, used the hundy discount and didn't add on anything.


What wound up coming ? I am interested in this gauge but I don't want to buy the additional vent! Is it just the fin's and the gauge and you have to fit it into the rings? because that is exactly like the AWe Gauge I have already. 

I would probably just leave my current boost gauge just to make sure the two are within the same range


----------



## t.oorboh! (Feb 11, 2012)

i ordered without the vent.

i got the display module, the harness that plugs into the odb port and the interface module.

install took 45 min. probably would have taken 25 if i had read the instructions before starting.

i also took a few extra minutes to zip tie the harness and module in the space behind the fuse panel. hopefully it holds it firmly in place. it would be nice to avoid any rattling.

anyway. it fits perfectly in the air vent and looks so clean and matches the interior perfectly.

it was so easy to install it into the vent, that ordering it pre-mounted in a vent is the biggest waste of money. the hardest part was removing the vent and you still have to do that if you get it pre-mounted.

the fact that it displays the air intake temperature might be a useful way to determine if an aftermarket "cold air" intake actually reduces the the temp of the air going into the engine.

fully recommended :thumbup:


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

t.oorboh! said:


> i ordered without the vent.
> 
> i got the display module, the harness that plugs into the odb port and the interface module.
> 
> ...


pics ic:


----------



## t.oorboh! (Feb 11, 2012)

sorry i didn't take any pics during the install. totally forgot. too excited. 

it looks exactly like the pics on their website


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

t.oorboh! said:


> sorry i didn't take any pics during the install. totally forgot. too excited.
> 
> it looks exactly like the pics on their website


Ah, would have been nice.

Still, glad someone gave us some info on no vent. Looks like a good deal to just forget the vent and save a couple hundy :thumbup:


----------



## yohoitztho (Jul 27, 2008)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Ah, would have been nice.
> 
> Still, glad someone gave us some info on no vent. Looks like a good deal to just forget the vent and save a couple hundy :thumbup:


too bad the code no worky anymore


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

To add a bit to the thread, I finally got around to installing my P3 gauge. I also ordered the DIY option, and concur that spending extra on the vent really isn't necessary... the install is a piece of cake and totally reversible. Pic of vent disassembled:










Gauge installed (still has film on screen):










More to follow after I live with it for a few days


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

How much vent air flow is preserved with this gauge?
I'm getting ready to pull the trigger- wish I had done so when it was $100 off


----------



## Roadglide (Jan 10, 2003)

I don't notice much difference in air flow. Overall this is a great deal considering the number of gauges it incorporates and can read codes.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Roadglide said:


> I don't notice much difference in air flow. Overall this is a great deal considering the number of gauges it incorporates and can read codes.


Thanks- yeah, looks like a lot of bang for the buck.
Might have to put it off for a bit- just got a CEL :banghead:


----------



## easthk (Oct 10, 2004)

Does the P3 gauge have an option to measure oil pressure?


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

easthk said:


> Does the P3 gauge have an option to measure oil pressure?


No oil pressure, temp only.


----------

